# [SOLVED] Problem with my display drivers.. help me out



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

When iam attempting to install my display drives from my drivers cd, it is showing an s3g setup error, and exiting with out installing the driver...
Please help me with this, give me the solution.
how can i download display drivers??
Iam using windows xp sp2 version
Iam having Asus mother board k8vmx series
My processors are AMD Athlon 64

Please find a solution for this...

waiting for the reply...

Sree :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Instead of using the old drivers on your CD, download the latest chipset drivers from here: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS K8V-MX

Are you using the onboard/integrated graphics or an AGP card? If it's a card, what make/model?


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

it's listing all the drivers...
do i need to install all of them ??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

If you only want to update your integrated display driver, click the *VGA* link (K8V-MX VGA Driver V4.14.10.0057). Install and reboot.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

No yar.. Its not working....
i have downloaded the vga driver from that site...
when iam trying to install that it is showing error lyk this...
"S3G Setup:
Setup was unable to complete the installation.check the progress log in ur windows directory for more details.(-1)->c:\windows\s3iscfg.log"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Are you using the onboard/integrated graphics or an AGP card? If it's a card, what make/model? 

Post the s3iscfg.log text file in your next reply.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

Any one post the solution for this...
am really fed up with all these things....
from past 3 days i have been searching for a solution lyk anything....
but still there is no result...

hey how can i attach text file ????


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



sreekanya said:


> hey how can i attach text file ????


To attach the file requested Click the "Go Advanced" button below the Quick Reply edit box then scroll down until you see "Additional Options" and "Attach Files." Click "Manage Attachments" then "Choose Files." Now, browse to the file you want to attach and select it. Finally, click "Upload."


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

When i see my computer specifications to know about Graphic card it is showing lyk this:
Graphics
Standard Monitor ([email protected])

This is the s3iscfg.log file...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

download this anf run it Speccy - System Information - Free Download it will tell you what you have and it is free


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

i have downloaded speccy its showing just standard monitor under graphics section lyk this: 
Graphics
Standard Monitor


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Hi can you go to device manager and see if there are any error flags either a yellow ! or red Xs Microsoft Corporation


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

ya it is showing an yellow question mark at one field


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Which one


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Thanks for posting the log file. It says you've got 'VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP'. (IGP means integrated/onboard, which is a chip on the motherboard rather than a plugin graphics card)

Try the VIA website: Arena: Main News

Click the 'Identify Your Hardware' link to find the correct driver.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

video controller (vga compatible)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

see post 18


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

Hiee...
i have to that site and downloaded driver agent, when i run this file it is showing like this:
DriverAgent Scan Results - SREE-F7AE4CC8C5

and when i about to download the missing drivers, it is asking me to buy the membership card etc etc


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

You don't need driver agent you can download from here Arena: Main News click on download drivers then find the drivers for your card or go to the asus link given earlier and see if they have the driver


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

its listing that my vga drivers are to be installed...
But when i try to install the vga drivers that was downloaded from the asus website its showing an s3g setup error...
What i have to do now???


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

You might try to download the driver from here:

VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

The driver links posted in this thread so far have been correct for the motherboard you mentioned in your first post.

Run CPU-Z and click the Mainboard tab. Post back with a screenshot so we can see exactly which motherboard you've got.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



MPR said:


> You might try to download the driver from here:
> 
> VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com



when i install that driver it is showing an error and that i have attached that please have a look


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



koala said:


> The driver links posted in this thread so far have been correct for the motherboard you mentioned in your first post.
> 
> Run CPU-Z and click the Mainboard tab. Post back with a screenshot so we can see exactly which motherboard you've got.


yeah i know that you are giving me the appropriate drivers and helping me a lot..
But still i dnt knw the reason why i am unable to install the missing vga driver..
Here is the requested file with details...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Could you run Speccy as mentioned by joeten earlier and post the snapshot link here? 

What is the exact brand name and model of your computer?

Also, have you tried right clicking the VGA driver in the Windows Device Manager and letting Windows Update try to find a driver?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Hi can you just clarify what the make and model of this computer is ie is it hp,dell,compaq or some other


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



MPR said:


> Could you run Speccy as mentioned by joeten earlier and post the snapshot link here?
> 
> What is the exact brand name and model of your computer?
> 
> Also, have you tried right clicking the VGA driver in the Windows Device Manager and letting Windows Update try to find a driver?


i have tried updating the vga driver in windows device manager, it asked me for the location, then i selected cd-rom in which i have me drivers cd. then it updated that and now it is not showing any drivers with an yellow question mark in Windows Device Manager...

then i tried installing my display drivers, but still it dint work...

Attached those details...


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

My System Information...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Hi if you had no error flags why did you install again


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

My MotherBoard Information..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

This model of motherboard is installed on specific makers machines it is not a necessarily mainstream model fujitsu being one maker who used it


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



joeten said:


> Hi if you had no error flags why did you install again


Because i clearly know that i dnt have display drivers installed...
Bcoz there is no continuity in moving a file or playing a video etc..
even when i scroll a page up or down there will be breaks no continuity...
and i think its bcoz of missing the display drivers....
and when i run a game on my pc, its showing graphics drivers are missing...
thats y....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Did you read the other post regarding the motherboard


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



joeten said:


> This model of motherboard is installed on specific makers machines it is not a necessarily mainstream model fujitsu being one maker who used it


i dint understand.... Please can u explain me in clear???


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

The problem i was facing when i attempt to install my display drivers.....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

*We need to know the make and model of your computer.* As you can't install the standard Asus motherboard driver, the manufacturer of your computer may have ordered a modified motherboard from Asus. Asus itself does not provide support or drivers for boards modified to OEM specifications -- you have to use the drivers supplied by your computer's manufacturer.

Also, where did you place the driver file? If you got a read error on one disk put the driver file on another (other hard disk, floppy disk, CD/DVD, USB drive, etc.) and try to install it from there.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



MPR said:


> *We need to know the make and model of your computer.* you have to use the drivers supplied by your computer's manufacturer.
> 
> Also, where did you place the driver file? If you got a read error on one disk put the driver file on another (other hard disk, floppy disk, CD/DVD, USB drive, etc.) and try to install it from there.


i have given all the details regarding the model of my computer in previous posts... Still if there are any other details, please tell me the procedure and i will give them...

Coming to the drivers... Till now iam using the Drivers from the Mother Board CD Which was given by Manufacture itself...
Still iam getting an "S3G Error code"...

and u are asking me about placing the driver file.... Actually what's that about??? regarding which driver??? all the drivers by default loads in C directory know??? and and from CD iam installing my drivers...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Hi does your machine have any labels or tags on it with either a makers name and model number or a serial number, we can keep giving you drivers to try but we cannot guarantee they would work, but if we get the makers name and model number we have a better chance of getting the right one
how and when did you purchase the machine was it from a shop or has someone pieced this together for you


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*



sreekanya said:


> i have given all the details regarding the model of my computer in previous posts... Still if there are any other details, please tell me the procedure and i will give them...
> 
> Coming to the drivers... Till now iam using the Drivers from the Mother Board CD Which was given by Manufacture itself...
> Still iam getting an "S3G Error code"...
> ...


No you have not provided that. We need the machines model number/serial number to be able to provide advice. You gave us what motherboards in it and that's no help as it's made for the OEM manufacture and not a mainstream board.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

Some searching revealed that there is indeed a difference between the Asus K8V-MX in it's retail version and the K8V-MX in its OEM version.

There is a driver for the Fujitsu K8V-MX motherboard on their site.

VIDEO DRIVER VIA K8M800 (oboard D1711) Ver. 6.14.10.0103 W2K WinXP

I can't link it directly -- search for "D1711 video driver."

cr.am browsing:

Better yet, if you have a Fujitsu computer, search by your model number or serial number.


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my display drivers.. help me out*

*Thank you soooooo much "MPR" "KOALA" "JOETEN" "AMD_MAN" ...
your Suggestions really worked... i have succesfully installed all the drivers and my system is working fine now..THANK YOU SOO MUCH TECH SUPPORT FORUM you people really helped me alot... * :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it keep in mind the fujitsu site for the future (bookmark it )


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

What is Fujitsu site??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The site linked to in post 41


----------



## sreekanya (Oct 9, 2011)

ok ok thank u soo much


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

